# BYD electric bus



## DavidP (Jun 9, 2010)

*WOW*

Why can't we work on something similar for North American cities ????


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

They must have figured out how to produce LiFePO4 cheaper.
I have been using LiFePO4 on my bicycles for several years.
It is very abuse tolerant and doesn't blow up like some Lithium batteries.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You can do a lot with paper promises and Warren Buffett money.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> You can do a lot with paper promises and Warren Buffett money.


It would be better if you wrote nothing at all rather than useless comments like this wiz.


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure where you get the 600kw. From the figures on the page it seems to be 300kw. 60 miles is less than 100 kw. Which is around a 155 mile range at 80% DOD.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

drgrieve said:


> Not sure where you get the 600kw. From the figures on the page it seems to be 300kw. 60 miles is less than 100 kw. Which is around a 155 mile range at 80% DOD.


Maybe a mis-type. If you look in the specs, it says the battery is 600AH.
I didn't see the system voltage nor pack KW...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

tomofreno said:


> It would be better if you wrote nothing at all rather than useless comments like this wiz.


Just pointing out that many dreams built on islands floating in the sky take forever to materialize.

The e6 was supposed to hit the US last year. I wish them all success though, if they can hit in 2012 it will add to the Leaf's pressure on GM and Ford to make American EVs more affordable. 

Hopefully the i MiEV will arrive on time and budget and get things moving quicker.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> Not sure where you get the 600kw. From the figures on the page it seems to be 300kw. 60 miles is less than 100 kw. Which is around a 155 mile range at 80% DOD.


 Whoops, yes it is 600Ah, not 600 kWh. Yeah, the charging specs, 100kW, 3 hr full charge, would imply it is a 300 kWh pack, 500V.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> The e6 was supposed to hit the US last year.


 True, now supposed to be 2012. They have an order for 300 buses, which are to become part of the Shanghai bus fleet. Also a city in Canada, Laval, purchased one. So we'll see.


----------

